# Furacão JOAQUIN (Atlântico 2015 #AL11)



## MSantos (29 Set 2015 às 14:16)

Formou-se no Atlântico o 10º sistema nomeado do ano, a TT JOAQUIN, neste momento possui ventos de 65km/h com rajadas mais fortes e não ameaça populações costeiras. Desloca-se para Oeste mas brevemente deverá iniciar um movimento para Norte.

...JOAQUIN MOVING WESTWARD WITH NO CHANGE IN STRENGTH...






Mais informações: NHC


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2015 às 20:54)

...JOAQUIN GRADUALLY STRENGTHENING WHILE DRIFTING WESTWARD...





LOCATION...26.5N 70.8W
ABOUT 425 MI...680 KM ENE OF THE NORTHWESTERN BAHAMAS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...45 MPH...75 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 260 DEGREES AT 5 MPH...7 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1001 MB...29.56 INCHES


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Set 2015 às 06:29)

TS Joaquin está neste momento em um ambiente favorável a intensificação e pode de acordo com a maior parte dos modelos se tornar um grande furacão até sábado.

O ciclone pode afetar as Bahamas como furacão entre essa quarta e quinta e depois seguir em direção a Costa Leste americana.

No momento apenas o modelo europeu não mostra o ciclone afetando os EUA.
CMC, NAVGEM, HWRF, UKMET e GFS mostram o _landfall_ entre Carolina do Norte,Virgínia e Delaware.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Set 2015 às 06:33)

Joaquin pode se tornar furacão nesta quarta.


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2015 às 16:28)

JOAQUIN já é furacão! (Peço à moderação para mudar titulo do tópico)

JOAQUIN fortaleceu-se e tem agora ventos de furacão na ordem de *130km/h* com rajadas mais fortes, as Bahamas estão sob em alerta de furacão, Já que o JOAQUIN vai fazer uma tangente a algumas ilhas do arquipélago antes de iniciar o deslocamento para Norte. O NHC prevê que o JOAQUIN continue a fortalecer-se e poderá tornar-se "major" (categoria 3 ou superior) podendo ser perigoso e destrutivo para as Bahamas.





O JOAQUIN não tem, para já, um campo de ventos com intensidade de furacão muito vasto (55km desde o centro), mas apresenta um aspecto bastante compacto:





Mais informações
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/
http://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2015/Hurricane-Joaquin?map=sat


----------



## Tstorm (30 Set 2015 às 16:33)

http://wwwghcc.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bi...on&palette=ir1.pal&numframes=10&mapcolor=gray


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Set 2015 às 19:48)

Modelo europeu mantém o cenário de recurvo de Joaquin e todos os demais modelos uma ameaça a Costa Leste dos EUA.
Joaquin mantém ventos sustentados de 140 km/h e pressão mínima de 968 mbar e neste momento segue se intensificando, podendo até o final desta quarta se tornar categoria 2 na minha opinião.
Fortes chuvas já afetam algumas ilhas das Bahamas. As bandas de nebulosidade do ciclone também estão provocando chuvas no Haiti, República Dominicana e Cuba.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2015 às 01:09)

Dados do voo de reconhecimento que está em andamento neste momento, mostra que Joaquin está no limite para ser classificado como categoria 3.
Ventos sustentados de 168 km/h e pressão mínima de 949 mbar.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 01:36)

Rápida intensificação do furacão, com uma aparência interessante:






Os modelos estão em desacordo quanto à trajectória, todos excepto o ECMWF levam-no a a chegar aos estados das Carolinas passando muito a oeste das Bermudas.



> 000
> WTNT41 KNHC 302055
> TCDAT1
> 
> ...








Temperaturas superficiais oceânicas favoráveis:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2015 às 01:50)

Joaquin se torna o segundo grande furacão de 2015.
AL, 11, 2015100100, , BEST, 0, 239N, 730W, *100, 951*, HU

Confirmação oficial do NHC irá ocorrer por volta das 23h (hora local)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2015 às 01:53)

Governador do estado da Virginia  declarou estado de emergência devido a possibilidade de chuvas significativas e do furacão Joaquin.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 02:09)

Este cotovelo da trajectória em movimento lento a permanecer 24 horas junto às Bahamas vai trazer muitos problemas às ilhas:






Parede norte do olho em categoria 3 a passar em Cockburn Town.


----------



## Thomar (1 Out 2015 às 11:30)

Segundo o último aviso emitido pelo NHC o furacão (cat. 3) poderá aumentar mais um bocadinho de intensidade até amanhã. 
Não há mudanças significativas nas últimas previsões.

_*BULLETIN*
HURRICANE JOAQUIN ADVISORY NUMBER 14
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL112015
500 AM EDT THU OCT 01 2015

...*MAJOR HURRICANE JOAQUIN WILL BATTER THE CENTRAL BAHAMAS WITH
HURRICANE FORCE WINDS...STORM SURGE...AND HEAVY RAIN THROUGH
TONIGHT...*_

_SUMMARY OF 500 AM EDT...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...23.4N 73.7W
ABOUT 20 MI...35 KM N OF SAMANA CAYS BAHAMAS
ABOUT 65 MI...105 KM SE OF SAN SALVADOR BAHAMAS
*MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...120 MPH...195 KM/H*
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WSW OR 240 DEGREES AT 5 MPH...7 KM/H
*MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...948 MB...27.99 INCHES
*_
Fonte: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT1+shtml/010845.shtml?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2015 às 18:42)

Joaquin está próximo da categoria 4. Voo de reconhecimento encontrou ventos sustentados de 205 km/h e pressão mínima de 936 mbar.

Há registro de inundações em algumas ilhas das Bahamas e as condições do tempo devem continuar a piorar na região.  Acumulados superiores a 500 mm podem ser registrados nas ilhas de Long Island, Acklins, Crooked Island e San Salvador. Rajadas de ventos superiores a 120 km/h já foram registradas nestas ilhas.

GFS, UKMET e ECMWF agora estão praticamente em acordo, do ciclone afetando duramente as Bahamas e depois seguindo para o mar. CMC, NAVGEM, HWRF e GFDL segue mostrando o landfall na região das Carolinas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2015 às 19:03)

Joaquin se fortaleceu para categoria 4.
Crooked Island na parede do olho neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 20:00)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Joaquin se fortaleceu para categoria 4.
> Crooked Island na parede do olho neste momento.



Parede sul terá acumulados de precipitação devastadores; a parede norte será o vento.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 20:29)

Furacão Joaquin visto pelo satélite Aqua há hora e meia atrás. Imagem ainda não editada.

17:55 utc






Impressionante _outflow_ (fluxo divergente em altitude).


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 20:35)

Ontem, visto pelo satélite Terra:


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 21:13)

Hoje, última imagem do Aqua (17:55 utc) já editada:






A trajectória tê-lo-á levado mais a sul do que estava previsto!


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 21:36)

Última imagem desta animação apenas de há 50 minutos.
Se o furacão está com categoria 3 a 4, pode estar a ser uma tragédia para as ilhas atingidas em cheio pelo olho:








> ...JOAQUIN BECOMES AN EXTREMELY DANGEROUS CATEGORY 4 HURRICANE... ...CENTRAL BAHAMAS TO EXPERIENCE HURRICANE FORCE WINDS...STORM SURGE...AND HEAVY RAIN THROUGH TONIGHT...


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 21:40)

Por outro lado a trajectória prevista agora, leva-o para mais longe da costa Leste e a chegar como tempestade tropical ao estado de New York, ponta nordeste de Long Island.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 21:52)

Penso que mesmo esta previsão de há duas horas atrás não o colocava a descer tanto a sul como se vê nas imagens de satélite:






A previsão a 12 horas já mostra uma posição mais a norte. Portanto, entre os dois pontos indicados, o olho descerá mais abaixo e subirá depois até à posição da previsão a 12h.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 22:00)

A última imagem das 20:15 utc define claramente a posição do olho. Penso que terá já iniciado o movimento para norte?


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 22:10)

Rajadas superiores a 100 Km/h bem longe do olho (112 km/h em Hooper's Bay, vento médio 90 Km/h):

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IEXUMAEX4






Em Long Island e Crooked Island deve estar devastador.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 22:19)

Panorama geral da área:


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 22:30)

http://www.weather.com/storms/hurri...rm-hurricane-joaquin-atlantic-east-coast-2015





> Flooding from storm surge and torrential rainfall has been documented on Long Island and the Acklins. A Weather Underground personal weather station at Pitts Town, Crooked Island, has reported winds up to 84 mph, so far.



A estação já se foi.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 22:38)

Há 25 minutos:


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 22:56)

Última actualização há menos de uma hora:



> 000
> WTNT41 KNHC 012054
> TCDAT1
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 23:03)

A estação de Hooper's Bay deixou de actualizar há mais de uma hora.

E estava apenas dentro do limite de ventos de tempestade tropical:


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 23:13)

Nova trajectória prevista. A passagem entre Port Nelson e Cockburn Town far-se-á em categoria 4: ventos máximos de 220 Km/h e rajadas de 268 Km/h.






http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...entes-do-seguimento-tropical.2463/#post-80827


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 23:29)

O furacão adquire a configuração típica de _Major Hurricane_, estável por um período de pelo menos 24 horas, simetria e outflow intenso em todos os quadrantes.







Pela dimensão percebe-se que a passagem mesmo entre as ilhas pouca diferença faz.


----------



## Tstorm (1 Out 2015 às 23:37)




----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2015 às 23:50)

O movimento continua a fazê-lo descer em latitude. Na última actualização do NHC, a direcção era 235º, entre o sudoeste e o oes-sudoeste e assim parece manter-se:


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 00:00)

Repare-se no tipo de "alimentação" à superfície que este monstro teria estado a receber:

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...AEX4#history/tdata/s20151001/e20151001/mdaily






Embora eu tenha muitas dúvidas sobre a fiabilidade destas medições de temperatura e humidade.
A estação deixou de reportar, de resto.


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 00:30)

O olho já se situa entre as ilhas Long Island e Crooked Island, desconfio que a trajectória vai ser redefinida:


----------



## lserpa (2 Out 2015 às 00:51)

Damm!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mas que bela organização!!


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 00:59)

A estrutura do olho estará em renovação e este será o momento em que o movimento vai mudar para norte-noroeste:


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2015 às 01:03)

Excelente acompanhamento pessoal! 

Amanha teremos uma melhor dimensão dos estragos do JOAQUIN, infelizmente devem ser avultados, deslocamento lento e forte intensidade durante várias horas na mesma área....


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 04:23)

StormRic disse:


> O olho já se situa entre as ilhas Long Island e Crooked Island, desconfio que a trajectória vai ser redefinida:



Trajectória alterada de tal modo que já não está previsto o furacão tocar a costa Leste do continente.





Várias ilhas têm estado há muitas horas sob ventos de furacão.


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 04:37)

A discussão pelo NHC indica que o olho está encoberto por nebulosidade alta e que não parece ocorrer uma renovação da parede do olho:








> 000
> WTNT41 KNHC 020241
> TCDAT1
> 
> ...



Estão previstas inundações na costa Leste do continente, não directamente devidas ao furacão mas a um sistema frontal e ventos na costa dos quadrantes marítimos gerados na circulação conjunta de Joaquin e de uma vasta área anticiclónica sobre o norte e nordeste dos EUA e Canadá:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Out 2015 às 08:31)

Estação de Church Grove, Bahamas está funcionando em alguns momentos. 
Neste momento reporta ventos sustentados de 168 km/h e rajada de 219 km/h. 
Mais cedo esta estação reportou ventos sustentados de 180 km/h com rajadas de 231 km/h.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/zmw:00000.1.78104?


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2015 às 08:50)

Essa estação ontem pelas 22z até mostrava rajada de 240km/h, mas como não percebo porque não se consegue aceder ao histórico nem informação da estação para avaliar a coisa, não coloquei aqui.


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2015 às 10:35)

O JOAQUIN continua a "castigar" as Bahamas com ventos de categoria 4. O campo de ventos com intensidade de tempestade tropical alargou-se, é agora de 335km desde o centro.


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 16:34)

O furacão continua a castigar as Bahamas.

http://www.wunderground.com/news/hurricane-joaquin-bahamas-impacts


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 17:10)

O furacão está em trajectória para norte e continuará para nordeste durante as próximas 48 horas, longe da costa Leste dos EUA.
Depois das 72 horas poderá seguir numa direcção ENE.
A transição para extra-tropical espera-se que ocorra a partir das 96 horas podendo prolongar-se até às 120 horas.



> 000
> WTNT41 KNHC 021453
> TCDAT1
> 
> ...









A área já afectada pelos ventos de intensidade de furacão abrange o grupo central de ilhas, Crooked Island e Long Island as maiores.





Os ventos de tempestade tropical chegam até à costa norte de Cuba.






O olho passará praticamente sobre as pequenas ilhas de Rum Cay (Port Nelson) e San Salvador (Cockburn Town), a primeira receberá a parede ocidental e a segunda a parede oriental, segundo a trajectória prevista uma hora atrás:





Mas apenas há 20 minutos, a imagem de satélite mostra a pequena ilha de Rum Cay mesmo com o olho por cima:


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2015 às 17:34)




----------



## JCARL (2 Out 2015 às 19:05)

Ao vivo e em directo:
- http://www.portnassauwebcam.com/
- http://atlanticcitywebcam.com/


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 19:44)

O furacão mantém-se estável na intensidade. Olho continua mal definido nas imagens de satélite. Passa sobre Cockburn Town nesta altura.

Ventos máximos de 215 Km/h, rajadas superiores.



> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 021742
> TCPAT1
> 
> ...



Joaquin não vai afectar a costa Leste do continente. A situação de chuva e inundações deve-se a um sistema frontal sobre a costa. A influência do furacão resume-se à circulação conjunta com o anticiclone e aos ventos marítimos gerados, mas mantém-se muito longe da costa e sem qualquer acção directa.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Out 2015 às 21:22)

De acordo com a SIC, o Joaquin está a enfraquecer e já não é um furacão


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2015 às 22:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> De acordo com a SIC, o Joaquin está a enfraquecer e já não é um furacão



Isso quer dizer então que já deve estar a ser quase categoria 5


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 23:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> De acordo com a SIC, o Joaquin está a enfraquecer e já não é um furacão



A sério que na SIC disseram isso? E era suposto ser para o momento presente ou alguma projecção futura? 

Só daqui a três dias (72 horas) está previsto baixar para a categoria de tempestade tropical. Neste momento mantém-se no limite entre categoria 2 e 3, por mais 12 horas segundo a previsão do NHC.

Última actualização há pouco:



> 000
> WTNT41 KNHC 022055
> TCDAT1
> 
> ...



Como previsto o olho passou praticamente sobre Rum Cay e San Salvador:












É grande a distância a que o furacão passará da costa Leste e cada vez menor a probabilidade de a afectar directamente. Curiosamente até faz um S como que para evitar a Bermuda.


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 23:21)

Às 15:30 utc, altura em que o olho, velado por nuvens altas, passava sobre Rum Cay, visto pelo satélite Terra:


----------



## Teles (2 Out 2015 às 23:29)

Duas fotos tiradas pela ISS:


----------



## lserpa (2 Out 2015 às 23:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> De acordo com a SIC, o Joaquin está a enfraquecer e já não é um furacão


Estúpidos como uma porta OMG, o que é que custa verem notícias do weather channel? Assim evitavam cair na tolice


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Out 2015 às 23:32)

StormRic disse:


> A sério que na SIC disseram isso? E era suposto ser para o momento presente ou alguma projecção futura?
> 
> Só daqui a três dias (72 horas) está previsto baixar para a categoria de tempestade tropical. Neste momento mantém-se no limite entre categoria 2 e 3, por mais 12 horas segundo a previsão do NHC.
> 
> ...


Por acaso eles estavam a contradizer-se, porque a jornalista dizia que o Joaquin ainda era um furacão e que iria enfraquecer, mas a legenda dizia que já tinha passado para tempestade tropical


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2015 às 23:39)

Teles disse:


> Duas fotos tiradas pela ISS:



Espectaculares, terá sido esta noite passada, até se vêem relâmpagos, as estrelas e a luminescência da alta atmosfera.

Categoria 4 nessa altura, estrutura divergente em altitude perfeita.

Na foto de cima, Miami na costa da Florida ao centro, Nassau um pouco acima, Cuba por trás dos painéis solares.

Na de baixo, Miami está no canto superior esquerdo. Os relâmpagos parecem ser sobre a Hispaniola (Haiti/Rep.Dominicana).


----------



## Teles (3 Out 2015 às 00:02)

*Hurricane Joaquin: Cargo Ship Missing With 33 Crew Members Aboard

A U.S. Coast Guard search and rescue mission is underway
in the dangerous waters of the Atlantic, due to Hurricane Joaquin. A cargo ship named El Faro, was lost in the hurricane Thursday morning. It was traveling from Jacksonville, Florida to San Juan, Puerto Rico. According to the Coast Guard, El Faro was carrying 33 crew members when the ship sent a satellite notification to the Coast Guard Atlantic Area command center that the ship had lost propulsion and taken on water near Crooked Island, Bahamas. The Coast Guard’s 7th district in Miami sent an aircrew to search for the cargo ship, but were unable to reestablish communication. Coast Guard crews remain on scene and will continue search efforts Friday by both air and sea

http://news.weathernationtv.com/201...in-cargo-ship-missing-33-crew-members-aboard/*


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 00:40)

Teles disse:


> *Hurricane Joaquin: Cargo Ship Missing With 33 Crew Members Aboard*
> 
> *A U.S. Coast Guard search and rescue mission is underway*
> *in the dangerous waters of the Atlantic, due to Hurricane Joaquin. A cargo ship named El Faro, was lost in the hurricane Thursday morning. It was traveling from Jacksonville, Florida to San Juan, Puerto Rico. According to the Coast Guard, El Faro was carrying 33 crew members when the ship sent a satellite notification to the Coast Guard Atlantic Area command center that the ship had lost propulsion and taken on water near Crooked Island, Bahamas. The Coast Guard’s 7th district in Miami sent an aircrew to search for the cargo ship, but were unable to reestablish communication. Coast Guard crews remain on scene and will continue search efforts Friday by both air and sea*
> ...



http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/shipid:454389/mmsi:368208000/vessel:EL FARO

Confirma-se a perda de seguimento pelo MarineTraffic.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 01:04)

Até às 23:42 de dia 30, o navio prosseguia a sua rota. Na posição seguinte reaparece cerca de 100  Km para trás na mesma rota, às 03:49 de dia 1.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 01:28)

StormRic disse:


> Até às 23:42 de dia 30, o navio prosseguia a sua rota. Na posição seguinte reaparece cerca de 100 Km para trás na mesma rota, às 03:49 de dia 1.



É estranho, a posição assinalada no mapa não está sequer de acordo com a tabela de posições. Pela tabela a rota não se altera até às 3:49, a latitude N e a longitude W decrescem regularmente, uma rota sueste portanto. Apenas 12 minutos depois salta para uma posição a mais de 200 Km para trás?? A rota no mapa a partir das 23:42 não existe e a última posição comunicada é impossível. A própria tabela é impossível.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 01:47)

*http://gcaptain.com/tote-maritime-us-cargo-ship-el-faro-missing-in-hurricane-joaquin/#.Vg8kKpd2H8k


Update:* The U.S. Coast Guard has suspended its search overnight for the missing MV _El Faro_ with 33 crewmembers onboard near the Bahamas after the search on Friday turned up empty. 

The Coast Guard updated Friday evening that the search has covered approximately 850 nautical miles of ocean and involved the Coast Guard Cutter Northland, HC-130 Hercules airplanes from Coast Guard Air Station Clearwater, Florida and a MH-60 Jayhawk rescue helicopter crew forward deployed in Great Inagua, Bahamas.

So far, the crews have been unable to locate and reestablish communications with the vessel or its crew.

The search was temporarily suspended at sundown and will continue at first light Saturday morning, the Coast Guard said.

*Original:* The U.S. Coast Guard has launched a search for a U.S.-flagged containership with 33 crewmembers aboard reported to be caught in Hurricane Joaquin, near Crooked Island, Bahamas.

The Coast Guard reported Friday that at approximately 7:30 a.m. Thursday, watchstanders at the Coast Guard Atlantic Area command center in Portsmouth, Virginia, received an Inmarsat satellite notification stating the 735-foot cargo ship _El Faro_ was beset by Hurricane Joaquin while en route to San Juan, Puerto Rico, from Jacksonville, Florida. *The notification said that the ship had lost propulsion and had a 15-degree list.*

The _El Faro_ crew reported the ship had previously taken on water, but that all flooding had been contained, the Coast Guard said.

The Coast Guard has launched an HC-130 aircrew out of Clearwater, Florida to search for the missing ship and its crew. The Coast Guard has so far been unable to reestablish communications with the _El Faro_ crew, the Coast Guard reported Friday morning.

Two Air Force C-130 Hurricane Hunter aircrews have also attempted to locate inside the hurricane and reestablish communications with the _El Faro_ but so far any attempts have been unsuccessful. Coast Guard crews remain on scene and are continuing search efforts Friday by both air and sea.

_El Faro_ is part of TOTE Maritime’s fleet serving in the Puerto Rican trade. The crew is comprised of 28 U.S. citizens and five Polish nationals, according to the Coast Guard.






The El Faro is shown in this undated handout photo provided by Tote Maritime in Jacksonville, Florida, October 2, 2015. Reuters/Tote Maritime


Hurricane Joaquin grew to a powerful Category 4 storm on Thursday, battering the Bahamas with torrential rain, strong winds and storm surges. On late Thursday, Joaquin was centered about 75 miles (120 km) south of San Salvador, Bahamas with maximum sustained winds of 130 miles per hour (210 kph), the National Hurricane Center said in its advisory late on Thursday.

Tim Nolan, President of TOTE Maritime Puerto Rico issued the following statement regarding the situation with the _El Faro_:

_“On September 29, the El Faro, one of TOTE Maritime Puerto Rico’s two ships departed Jacksonville en-route to San Juan Puerto Rico. At the time of the El Faro’s departure, the vessel’s officers and crew were monitoring what was then Tropical Storm Joaquin. As of 720am EST on Thursday October 1, TOTE Maritime Puerto Rico lost all communication with the El Faro. The US Coast Guard was immediately notified and since then we have been unable to reestablish communication. There are a number of possible reasons for the loss of communications among them the increasing severity of Hurricane Joaquin._

_TOTE Maritime Puerto Rico’s primary concern is for the safety and well-being of the 33 individuals on board. We are working to ensure clear and frequent communications with their families and loved ones as we learn more._

_We have reached out to the families of those impacted and have established open lines of communication to provide them with timely updates. Our thoughts and prayers are with the individuals and their families._

_TOTE Maritime Puerto Rico is working closely with the US Coast Guard and all available resources to establish communication by whatever means possible.”_

*Location of Hurricane Joaquin on Thursday:*





NASA’s Aqua satellite captured this visible image of Hurricane Joaquin over Bahamas on Thursday, October 1 at 17:55 UTC (1:55 p.m. EDT). Credits: NASA Goddard MODIS Rapid Response Team


The _El Faro_ has been a part of Sea Star Line’s fleet serving the Jones Act trade route between the U.S. and Puerto Rico and the Caribbean. Sea Star Line was an operating company within TOTE, Inc., but it was recently re-organized along with Totem Ocean Trailer Express, serving the Alaska market, under the TOTE Maritime brand.

The _El Faro_ was originally built in 1975 and underwent a major overhaul in 2006. The ship was known as the _Northern Lights_. 

Also on Thursday, the U.S. Coast Guard rescued 12 crewmembers who abandoned the Bolivian-flagged cargo ship _Minouche_ north of Haiti after the ship developed a severe list.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 02:01)

Actualização: o furacão mantém-se em categoria 3, ventos de 205 Km/h.
Movimento para NE (40º) a 11 Km/h
Pressão 943 hPa.



> 000
> WTNT31 KNHC 022345
> TCPAT1
> 
> ...


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Out 2015 às 12:47)

*Hurricane Joaquin*
Composite image of category 3 Hurricane Joaquin from 12:00 UTC on Thursday, 1 October 2015.


----------



## lserpa (3 Out 2015 às 13:23)

sobre o navio 
http://www.weather.com/news/news/us...nnel_News_JKo_Article_No_5_20151002_twcplayer


----------



## Teles (3 Out 2015 às 14:34)

Flooding in Wildwood, NJ... photo from @surgguy





Flooding in Norfolk, VA... photo from Samantha Davis


----------



## Teles (3 Out 2015 às 14:37)

Alternate transportation in Charleston, SC... photo from @hoopdaddie:


----------



## Teles (3 Out 2015 às 15:46)

Um video postado no face pelo Brandon Sullivan um storm chaser americano mostra apenas o inicio do Joaquim a chegar :


----------



## Teles (3 Out 2015 às 16:21)

Devastation across the Bahamas... home wiped completely off its foundation in Rum Cay, Bahamas..


----------



## Tstorm (3 Out 2015 às 16:24)

Olho está limpando.


----------



## JCARL (3 Out 2015 às 17:05)

Acompanhamento das tempestades tropicais, furacões:
Cooperative Institute for Meteorological Satellite Studies - CIMSS Tropical Cyclones:

http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/

ou no caso do Joaquin:

http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-ti...m=4&img=1&vars=11111000000000000000000&loop=0


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 17:09)

lserpa disse:


> sobre o navio
> http://www.weather.com/news/news/us...nnel_News_JKo_Article_No_5_20151002_twcplayer



A notícia é sobre o salvamento dos 12 tripulantes do _Minouche_.

_El Faro_ ainda não foi localizado e não houve mais comunicações.
http://www.weather.com/news/news/hurricane-joaquin-el-faro-us-coast-guard-florida


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 17:23)

Spoiler: Discussão número 23



ZCZC MIATCDAT1 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

HURRICANE JOAQUIN DISCUSSION NUMBER 23
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL112015
1100 AM EDT SAT OCT 03 2015

The satellite presentation has improved during the past 12 hours.
A distinct eye is clearly observed in conventional imagery, and it
is surrounded by very deep convection. A blend of subjective and
objective Dvorak estimates of 6.0 and 6.5 T-numbers, and a peak
flight-level wind of 128 kt at 700 mb reported by a reconnaissance
aircraft yields an initial intensity of 115 kt. The central
pressure has dropped to 936 mb in the last reconnaissance fix.
Despite the small increase in the initial intensity, the NHC
forecast, which is very close to the intensity model consensus,
calls for gradual weakening due to increasing shear and cooler
waters. By the end of the forecast period, Joaquin is expected to
have lost tropical characteristics.

Reconnaissance and satellite fixes indicate that Joaquin is moving
toward the northeast or 050 degrees at an average speed of 12 kt.
The hurricane is currently embedded within the flow between a deep
eastward-moving trough over the southeastern United States and a
subtropical ridge over the western Atlantic. As the trough over the
United States swings eastward, the hurricane will likely turn
more to the north-northeast with some increase in forward speed
during the next 12 to 24 hours. Then, as the trough weakens, the
hurricane could slow down while moving west of Bermuda during late
Sunday. After that time, Joaquin is expected to become fully
embedded within the mid-latitude westerlies and accelerate eastward
toward the northeast Atlantic. The NHC forecast is very similar to
the previous one, on top of the multi-model consensus, and in the
middle of the guidance envelope.

Although the confidence in the track forecast has increased due to
the good agreement among models,* a small deviation to the east of
the forecast track would bring the core of the hurricane with
stronger winds closer to Bermuda.*


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 03/1500Z 25.8N 72.0W 115 KT 130 MPH
12H 04/0000Z 27.9N 70.2W 110 KT 125 MPH
24H 04/1200Z 30.7N 68.0W 100 KT 115 MPH
36H 05/0000Z 33.0N 66.9W 90 KT 105 MPH
48H 05/1200Z 35.0N 65.5W 80 KT 90 MPH
72H 06/1200Z 39.0N 59.0W 70 KT 80 MPH
96H 07/1200Z 43.5N 45.0W 60 KT 70 MPH
120H 08/1200Z 48.5N 26.0W 55 KT 65 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP

$$
Forecaster Avila

NNNN





Teles disse:


> Alternate transportation in Charleston, SC... photo from @hoopdaddie





Teles disse:


> Flooding in Wildwood, NJ... photo from @surgguy





Teles disse:


> Flooding in Norfolk, VA... photo from Samantha Davis



Não é um local atingido pelo Joaquin, fica melhor no seguimento América do Norte. No entanto a simultaneidade dos eventos tem correlação, pois a circulação conjunta do furacão e do vasto anticiclone produzem os fortes ventos marítimos muito húmidos que atingem a costa Leste dos EUA.






Actualização de Joaquin pelo NHC há uma hora atrás:

Bermuda com aviso de tempestade tropical e _hurricane watch_:





O furacão volta para trás depois da trágica visita às Bahamas, praticamente segundo uma trajectória com as características opostas à da chegada.

Incerteza quanto ao desvio que fará evitando a Bermuda:






Joaquin volta a ser categoria 4 !

_000
WTNT41 KNHC 031550
TCDAT1
_
*HURRICANE JOAQUIN SPECIAL DISCUSSION NUMBER 24*
_NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL112015
*1200 PM EDT *SAT OCT 03 2015

This special advisory is to adjust the initial and forecast
intensity through 36 hours. *An Air Force Hurricane Hunter plane*_
*just penetrated the eye of Joaquin and measured 144 kt at 700 mb and*
_*SFMR winds of around 135 kt.* No change in the forecast track is
necessary.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
_
*INIT 03/1600Z 26.0N 71.6W 135 KT 155 MPH
12H 04/0000Z 27.9N 70.2W 130 KT 150 MPH*
_ 24H 04/1200Z 30.7N 68.0W 115 KT 130 MPH
36H 05/0000Z 33.0N 66.9W 100 KT 115 MPH
48H 05/1200Z 35.0N 65.5W 80 KT 90 MPH
72H 06/1200Z 39.0N 59.0W 70 KT 80 MPH
96H 07/1200Z 43.5N 45.0W 60 KT 70 MPH
120H 08/1200Z 48.5N 26.0W 55 KT 65 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP

$$
Forecaster Avila_

Estará portanto em *categoria 5*.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 17:26)

*Joaquin cat.5*


----------



## JCARL (3 Out 2015 às 17:34)

Imagem 20151003 das 14:15 UTC - http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-ti...m=4&img=1&vars=11111000000000000000000&loop=0


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 17:45)

Tstorm disse:


> Olho está limpando.



Terá sido o prenúncio de aumento de força.



> ...RECONNAISSANCE PLANE FINDS SEVERE HURRICANE JOAQUIN WITH 155 MPH WINDS...



000
WTCA41 TJSJ 031559
TCPSP1

BOLETIN
HURACAN JOAQUIN ADVERTENCIA ESPECIAL NUMERO 24
CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL AL112015
TRADUCIDO POR EL SERVICIO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGIA SAN JUAN PR
1200 PM EDT SABADO 3 DE OCTUBRE DE 2015

...AVION DE RECONOSCIMIENTO ENCUENTRA QUE EL HURACAN SEVERO JOAQUIN
TIENE VIENTOS DE 155 MPH...


RESUMEN DE LA INFORMACION DE LAS 1200 PM EDT...1600 UTC
-------------------------------------------------------
LOCALIZACION...26.0 NORTE 71.6 OESTE
CERCA DE 595 MI...960 KM AL SUROESTE DE BERMUDA
CERCA DE 230 MI...365 KM...AL NORESTE DE SAN SALVADOR
*VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS...155 MPH...250 KM/H *
MOVIMIENTO ACTUAL...NORESTE O 50 GRADOS A 16 MPH...26 KM/H
PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...*933 MILIBARES*...27.55 PULGADAS


_DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
At 1200 PM EDT (*1600 UTC*), the eye of Hurricane Joaquin was located
near latitude 26.0 North, longitude 71.6 West. Joaquin is moving
toward the northeast near 16 mph (26 km/h), and this motion is
expected to continue through tonight with an increase in forward
speed. *A turn toward the north-northeast is forecast on Sunday.* On
the forecast track, the eye of Joaquin will continue to move
away from the Bahamas today, and pass west of Bermuda on Sunday.
*However, a small deviation to the east of the forecast track would
bring the core of the hurricane and stronger winds closer to
Bermuda.*

An Air Force Hurricane Hunter plane just indicated that the maximum
sustained winds have increased to near 155 mph (250 km/h) with
higher gusts. Joaquin is a strong category 4 hurricane on the
Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale. A gradual weakening is
still anticipated during the next couple of days.

Hurricane force winds extend outward up to 70 miles (110 km) from
the center and tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 205
miles (335 km).

The minimum central pressure recently reported by a reconnaissance
plane was 933 mb (27.55 inches)._

*Ventos máximos sustentados de 250 Km/h.*

Espera-se um desvio da presente rota nordeste para NNE amanhã, esperando-se que evite assim a Bermuda, passando o olho a oeste. Mas os ventos com força de furacão estendem-se até 110 Km de distância do centro.


----------



## Teles (3 Out 2015 às 18:44)

Nas Bahamas:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Out 2015 às 19:23)

Depois de passar dias sobre as Bahamas, Joaquin finalmente parou de afetar as ilhas.
O ciclone  passou por um novo processo de intensificação e está no limite para ser atualizado para categoria 5 enquanto segue em direção as Bermudas.
O nome Joaquin foi utilizado pela primeira vez neste ano, já que em 2003 Juan teve seu nome aposentado e em 2009 o nome não foi utilizado.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 20:13)

Às 18:00 utc, uma hora atrás, o furacão continua no limite entre as categorias 4 e 5, ventos sustentados de 250 Km/h.



> 000
> WTCA41 TJSJ 031757
> TCPSP1
> 
> ...



No entanto está previsivelmente a encontrar cada vez mais _shear_ de WNW e a deslocar-se para águas menos quentes:











Esteve sobre uma autêntica panela ao lume, com águas a 30ºC e forte divergência em altitude.







http://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-ti...m=4&img=1&vars=11111000000000000000000&loop=0

Todos estes factores vão tornar-se gradualmente mais desfavoráveis à medida que se deslocar para norte e aproximar da Bermuda, supondo que o ambiente se mantenha com estas características gerais.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 20:37)

Esta trajectória é de há cerca de duas horas atrás:


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2015 às 20:43)

Radar da Bermuda:

http://www.weather.bm/tools/animateimages.asp?name=RADAR_100KM_SRI

ou 

http://www.weather.bm/tools/animateimages.asp?name=RADAR_250KM_SRI


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 20:44)

Parece-me que no quadrante noroeste se começa a notar a perda de divergência em altitude, devido ao _shear_ a aumentar.






A trajectória encurva ligeiramente para a esquerda, NNE.

O olho já esteve mais visível, está claramente a "apanhar pancada".


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 21:17)

Será que vai resistir mantendo-se em categoria 4?

Análise do _shear_ às 18:00 utc. Mesmo antes de estar mais próximo da Bermuda o _shear_ diminui, mas as SST serão menos favoráveis:


----------



## Teles (3 Out 2015 às 21:35)




----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 21:44)

O olho volta a ficar mais distinto mas é notória a erosão do fluxo divergente em altitude dos quadrantes oeste.


Há meia hora:


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 21:58)

Actualização há minutos:

_000
WTNT41 KNHC 032032
TCDAT1

HURRICANE JOAQUIN DISCUSSION NUMBER 25
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL112015
*500 PM EDT* SAT OCT 03 2015
_
*The cloud pattern is not as impressive as it was earlier today,
but the eye continues to be distinct. Both objective and subjective
T-numbers are decreasing slightly, and on this basis, the initial
intensity has been set at 130 kt. Another plane will investigate
Joaquin in a few hours. Despite the observed intensification this
morning, the NHC forecast still calls for gradual weakening due to*
_*increasing shear and cooler waters*. Joaquin is forecast to become a
strong extratropical cyclone by the end of the forecast period.

Earlier reconnaissance data and current satellite fixes indicate
that Joaquin is moving toward the northeast or 045 degrees at 15
kt. The hurricane continues to be steered by the flow between an
eastward-moving trough over southeastern United States and a
weakening subtropical ridge over the western Atlantic. Joaquin is
forecast to turn more to the north-northeast as the trough swings
eastward. Then, in about 3 days, the hurricane will be fully
embedded in the mid-latitude flow and will turn to the northeast
with an increase in forward speed. The NHC forecast is very similar
to the previous one, primarily during the first 24 to 36 hours, and
is on top of the multi-model consensus and the consensus of the
ECMWF and the GFS models.
_
*Although the confidence in the track forecast is quite high due to
the good model agreement, a small deviation to the east of the
forecast track would bring the core of the hurricane with stronger
winds to Bermuda.*
_

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

*INIT 03/2100Z 27.0N 70.5W 130 KT 150 MPH
 12H 04/0600Z 29.0N 68.7W 125 KT 145 MPH
 24H 04/1800Z 31.5N 67.0W 110 KT 125 MPH*
 36H 05/0600Z 33.7N 66.0W 95 KT 110 MPH
 48H 05/1800Z 36.0N 64.0W 80 KT 90 MPH
 72H 06/1800Z 40.0N 56.0W 70 KT 80 MPH
 96H 07/1800Z 45.0N 40.0W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
120H 08/1800Z 50.0N 25.0W 60 KT 70 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP

$$
Forecaster Avila_


Começa a ser difícil confiar na passagem a oeste da Bermuda e tal como a análise do NHC refere, um pequeno desvio nas próximas horas projecta-se logo no centro a atingir a ilha daqui a 24 horas.






Entretanto, aos poucos, a previsão a 5 dias tem vindo a aproximar gradualmente a trajectória dos Açores, mas continuando a passar muito a noroeste, com probabilidade quase nula de afectar o arquipélago, mesmo marginalmente:


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 14:20)

Mais logo o Joaquin deve aparecer completamente no radar da Bermuda:


----------



## JCARL (4 Out 2015 às 16:22)

Port Bermuda WebCam:

- http://www.portbermudawebcam.com/


----------



## JCARL (4 Out 2015 às 18:28)

Impressionante as imagens da câmara em Port Bermuda:

- http://www.portbermudawebcam.com/


----------



## JCARL (4 Out 2015 às 18:46)

É uma pena a câmara não estar a rodar, pois tinha-se um visão a leste da outra ponta da baía.


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 21:34)

A estrutura do Joaquin:


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2015 às 11:58)

A probabilidade de chegar a Portugal aumenta...


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2015 às 11:59)

Venha ele mas que não afecte apenas os do costume... é o meu desejo


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2015 às 12:11)

O ECM mostra o "joaquin" a morrer na praia, isto é, mesmo antes de chegar à península Ibérica.
Já o GFS mostra o "joaquin" a chegar ao noroeste da península e depois a fazer um movimento retrógrado e a posicionar-se entre os Açores e a península durante vários dias - neste caso várias bandas nebulosas (ou frentes) poderiam afectar-nos durante estes dias.
Aguardemos pelas próximas saídas dos modelos.


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2015 às 21:49)

De facto o JOAQUIN poderá passar pelos Açores e depois aproximar-se de Portugal Continental cá, mas já sem as suas características tropicais, situação a acompanhar:






Atenção, tudo isto pode mudar nos próximos dias, não tomem esta informação como garantida.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2015 às 22:57)

Pode ser pior mas ainda assim é intenso:


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Out 2015 às 23:09)

Carta das pressões para Sexta-feira, dia 9:





Vamos esperar ainda falta bastante tempo.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2015 às 23:23)

O 'bom' da trajetória da tempestade é que, aquando da sua passagem, se terá acesso a imagens dos Açores (partes do arquipélago) com uma boa definição (especialmente do G. Ocidental):

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/11L/11L_floater.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2015 às 00:26)

Vamos quase de certeza levar com as frentes, o problema é mesmo onde é que ele vai parar 





Hoje os modelos prevêem uma trajétoria mais para norte


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Out 2015 às 00:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vamos quase de certeza levar com as frentes, o problema é mesmo onde é que ele vai parar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O GFS manda-o para França


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2015 às 00:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> O GFS manda-o para França


Só daqui a 2 dias é que saberemos mesmo o trajeto, mas passar pelos Açores é quase certo.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Out 2015 às 00:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Só daqui a 2 dias é que saberemos mesmo o trajeto, mas passar pelos Açores é quase certo.


De acordo com o GFS, não vai afetar diretamente os Açores, passando, assim mais a norte:


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2015 às 00:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> De acordo com o GFS, não vai afetar diretamente os Açores, passando, assim mais a norte:


Não disse que ia ser diretamente, mas as frentes iram lá chegar com certeza


----------



## james (6 Out 2015 às 00:47)

Para já os modelos mostram precipitacao pouco mais que residual para o próximo fim de semana.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2015 às 01:53)

james disse:


> Para já os modelos mostram precipitacao pouco mais que residual para o próximo fim de semana.


Espero que a depressão não suba como se prevê, se não vai se tudo...


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2015 às 08:20)

O Europeu por exemplo na sua última run mostra o  Ex Joaquin a vir até às nossas latitudes, a ver vamos :


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2015 às 13:46)

Faltam 48 horas, mais coisa menos coisa, para o Joaquín passar, esperançosamente, a norte dos Açores. Chuva (intensa) é cada vez mais um cenário improvável. O vento deverá ser dentro do que se espera num evento destes. As rajadas de vento à superfície poderão ser superiores a 100km/h:







A 700 metros de altura, nos pontos mais altos da ilhas, o vento, não as rajadas, deverá chegar aos 110/120km/h:






Ondulação severa não é algo alheio ao G. Ocidental (é o grupo que tipicamente sofre com as maiores ondas). Ondas entre 6 a 8 metros equivalem a um aviso... laranja:






Meteogramas da ilha mais próxima da tempestade (Corvo):


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2015 às 14:20)

Só falta o ECM Actualizar, para ver qual a tendência... estive a ver a carta sinóptica correspondente ao geopotencial  e vento aos 500hpa.
o Joaquim perderá muita da sua estrutura vertical, reduzindo assim a sua expressão em altitude.




Estruturalmente, o Joaquim estará ''velho e a desabar sobre si mesmo''... pelas 16 o ECM deverá actualizar e veremos como fica...


----------



## Firefigther (6 Out 2015 às 15:43)

Segundo nuestros ermanos o que dizem sobre possíveis cenários para o "JOAQUIN"

"_El huracán Joaquín llegará a Europa este fin de semana en forma de una borrasca extratropical, pudiendo pasar muy cerca de la Península Ibérica. ¿Cómo nos afectará?

Apasionante seguimiento por parte de profesionales y aficionados al ámbito meteorológico el que está habiendo estos últimos días debido a la presencia de un huracán en aguas del Atlántico que, además, podría acabar llegando a Europa en los próximos días.

Se trata de ‘Joaquín’, un huracán que estuvo rondando las Bahamas hace varios días con categoría 4 y que, posteriormente, evolucionó mar adentro llegando a rozar la categoría 5, antes de alcanzar las islas Bermudas, ya degradado a categoría 1.

Pues bien, aunque hay algunos modelos que plantean la llegada de los restos de Joaquín a la península este fin de semana, la incertidumbre todavía es enorme. Es posible que los restos de este sistema pasen muy cerca de nosotros, pero lo más probable es que no nos afecte de forma directa.

A fecha de hoy, todo parece indicar que, como mucho, dejaría la entrada de un frente desde el oeste provocando algunas lluvias débiles o moderadas hacia las regiones del oeste y norte peninsular principalmente, pero nada que ver con fenómenos extremos como fuertes vientos o lluvias torrenciales asociados a Ex-Joaquín, o al menos no en principio.

En el mapa que encabeza esta noticia se pueden observar las posibles trayectorias que manejan a día de hoy los modelos, y cómo la incertidumbre es considerable (líneas muy separadas) tras pasar al norte de Azores; aún no está claro si tomará rumbo hacia el Reino Unido (que suele ser lo habitual), o bien hacia el sureste y acabar en algún punto al norte u oeste de la Península Ibérica."


"La figura superior muestra la tendencia que el modelo del Centro Europeo (ECMWF) plantea para los restos de Joaquín de cara a este fin de semana. Como se puede ver, el rango de probabilidad tiene cierta tendencia hacia el noreste, por lo que ese primer escenario gana muchas posibilidades.

Todo ello teniendo en cuenta que el modelo europeo ha sabido llevar muy bien la situación respecto a la trayectoria de Joaquín cuando la mayoría de modelos del mundo apostaban por otras muy distintas.

En cualquier caso, suponiendo que sus restos lleguen de forma directa a España en forma de una simple borrasca, ni mucho menos estaríamos hablando de la presencia de un huracán cerca de España. Habará que estar muy pendientes de su evolución a lo largo de la semana."

Fonte :http://www.extremadura7dias.com/not...rca-de-espana-este-fin-de-semana-nos-afectara
_


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2015 às 18:28)

Accuweather, previsão da trajectória do Joaquin:






Joaquin remains on track to make Europe its final destination with a part of the British Isles and western Europe first facing potential impacts this weekend.

Joaquin will no longer be a hurricane when it reaches Europe this weekend. The cool waters of the northern Atlantic will cause Joaquin to transition to a non-tropical system at midweek. Joaquin will then resemble a more typical storm system that moves into Europe from the Atlantic this time of year.

It is not uncommon for a non-tropical, former hurricane to impact Europe. As was experienced during once-Hurricane Gonzalo, these systems can remain very potent with damaging winds and flooding rainfall despite no longer having tropical characteristics.

Joaquin, however, is not expected to be a repeat of Gonzalo or any of the most potent former hurricanes to reach Europe.

"Joaquin is expected to be weakening [as it approaches Europe]," stated AccuWeather Meteorologist Tyler Roys. "It will essentially encounter a wall, which in this case will be an area of high pressure."

In fact, Roys pointed out "There will be a more potent storm in the Mediterranean this weekend." Heavy rain and localized flash flooding may become a concern in parts of Italy and the Balkan Peninsula.

That does not mean that a part of the British Isles or western Europe will escape any impacts from Joaquin this weekend.

The scenarios for Joaquin's final track into Europe range from the system tracking toward the British Isles or turning into Spain or Portugal. Brief periods of heavy rain, gusty winds and rough surf will accompany Joaquin along both tracks.

The winds should not lead to widespread damage in either scenario. However, Joaquin would be a bit stronger if the track toward the British Isles unfold. That could spell "Isolated wind damage at the coast of Ireland and the southwestern United Kingdom," said Roys.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/europe-hurricane-joaquin-weeke/52814313


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2015 às 19:23)

À frente do Joaquín há o aumento do cisalhamento. A queda das temperaturas oceânicas será bastante significativa:











Ventos com força de furacão não acontecerão nos Açores:






E ventos correspondentes a uma TT também dificilmente acontecerão:


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2015 às 19:28)

O ECMWF insiste que o Ex Joaquin nos quer fazer uma visitinha:











Eventualmente, e se se confirmar, poderá causar alguma instabilidade com aguaceiros e até trovoadas, já não terá nada a ver com o Furacão que foi, mas mesmo assim restos/vestígios da sua origem tropical  ainda podem permanecer


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Out 2015 às 19:47)

Snifa disse:


> O ECMWF insiste que o Ex Joaquin nos quer fazer uma visitinha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos ver, era interessante. A próxima run do GFS ou será a machadada final ou o renascer da esperança.


----------



## james (6 Out 2015 às 19:56)

O GFS, na última saída,  meteu um pouco mais de precipitacao,  mas mesmo assim,  com a tempestade já em desagregação,  a acontecer algo não deverá ser nada de extraordinário.

Mas se não for esta,  serão outras,  vamos começar a entrar num dos períodos do ano mais ativos na passagem de depressões.


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2015 às 20:25)

Curiosamente no GFS 12z ele também viria parar ao norte do continente, depois de uma grande volta  num estranho ressalto na Irlanda para sul. Pinball?  






Bom, nos Açores na passagem a norte do arquipélago a precipitação bastante intensa e mais perigosa estará na metade norte do sistema pelo que só sentiriam vento forte na 5ªfeira, sobretudo no grupo ocidental e central.






No continente ainda é uma incógnita, no ECMWF chegaria cá um sistema fraco mas ainda com alguma organização, já bastante extratropicalizado parece mesmo criar uma frente. Um pouco mais interessante, embora nada de especial, talvez mais pela curiosidade. No GFS para já, pouco mais do que curiosidade.


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2015 às 20:31)

As pingas nos 3 grupos não deixam de ser interessantes


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2015 às 21:12)

Com alguma sorte, a ilha de Sta. Maria recebe uma chuvinha interessante tendo em conta as camadas estáveis perto da superfície (bem como S. Miguel especialmente nas zonas altas devido à orografia):


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2015 às 22:02)

A última _discussion_


HURRICANE JOAQUIN DISCUSSION NUMBER 37
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL112015
500 PM AST TUE OCT 06 2015

*Joaquin continues to have a very impressive cloud pattern with an
intermittent eye on visible images. In fact, microwave data still
shows a distinct eye feature surrounded by convective bands*. Dvorak
T-numbers have not changed today, and given the currently well-
organized cloud pattern, the initial intensity is kept at 70 kt.
Both cold sea surface temperatures and strong shear should
cause Joaquin to begin losing tropical characteristics between 24
and 36 hours, and after that time, the hurricane is forecast to
become a strong extratropical cyclone.

Joaquin is fully embedded within the mid-latitude westerlies and
is racing toward the east-northeast at about 26 kt. Track guidance
is tightly packed, showing Joaquin moving on the same general track
for the next few days with some increase in forward speed. However,
Joaquin should decrease in forward speed by the end of the forecast
period. *The NHC forecast is basically on top of the multi-model
consensus, and very near the consensus of the ECMWF and the GFS*.


Pela 1ª frase, aparentemente mantém-se forte, e isso se olharmos para os 3 BAM (shallow, medium e deep) significa uma trajectória mais a norte.









Pela última frase, a previsão oficial do trajecto para já está mais ou menos a meio caminho entre o GFS e o ECMWF.


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2015 às 22:20)

Orion disse:


> As pingas nos 3 grupos não deixam de ser interessantes


Ou seja, muito provavelmente significará uma redução da visibilidade, chuva orográfica... Aquele tempo húmido e abafado mesmo relê que já conhecemos de ginjeira... E claro, ao toque de vento lol


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2015 às 22:27)

lserpa disse:


> Ou seja, muito provavelmente significará uma redução da visibilidade, chuva orográfica... Aquele tempo húmido e abafado mesmo relê que já conhecemos de ginjeira... E claro, ao toque de vento lol



Sim (em relação à visibilidade/chuvinha) e não (em relação à humidade). A ventania disfarçará o desconforto.


----------



## lserpa (6 Out 2015 às 22:30)

E daí... O sector Sul está a ficar despido de convecção... Ainda numa fase inicial... Já tem uma notável diferença desde a última imagem de satélite.
Imagem atual.


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2015 às 22:36)

Pode ficar muito descaracterizado nos Açores:


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2015 às 23:15)

Interessante é o GFS fazer subir o ex-Joaquin para o Reino Unido e logo de seguida descer como se não houvesse amanhã, situação incomum. Mesmo assim leva-mos com os restos a dobrar


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2015 às 08:35)

_HURRICANE JOAQUIN DISCUSSION NUMBER 38
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL112015
1100 PM AST TUE OCT 06 2015

Until just a couple of hours ago, Joaquin continued to display
a tight inner core, with deep convection surrounding a 20
n mi diameter eye. The most recent geostationary infrared imagery
is finally showing that the convection is becoming asymmetric with
the 25 kt of tropospheric vertical shear adversely affecting the
cyclone. The intensity remains 70 kt, since both the SAB and TAFB
Dvorak Current Intensity values are unchanged.

The hurricane is about to cross over the north wall of the Gulf
Stream and will be traversing very chilly 21-22C waters by tomorrow.
The combination of cold SSTs, dry air, and strong vertical shear
should cause the deep convection to either completely dislocate or
cease and the forecast calls for Joaquin to become a strong
post-tropical cyclone in about a day. The FSU Cyclone Phase Space
diagrams, based upon the global and regional models, suggest that
Joaquin will gradually become more frontal and extratropical
transition is anticipated by Thursday. Baroclinic forcing should
allow for only a gradual winding down as depicted by the models, and
dissipation is anticipated in about five days.

Joaquin is moving toward the east-northeast at a rather quick pace
of 25 kt, as it is being advected along by the mid-latitude
westerlies. The system should accelerate east-northeastward for
about 36 hours, before slowing down in the eastern north Atlantic.
The track forecast is based upon the tightly clustered global and
regional models through 72 hours. *By day four, the guidance becomes
divergent with some solutions turning northeastward toward
Ireland and Great Britain, but most turning east-southeastward
toward Portugal and Spain. This latter scenario is the basis for
the track forecast at day 4.*

The track, intensity, and wind radii forecasts from 36 hours and
beyond are based upon guidance provided by the Ocean Prediction
Center.

A last-minute-arriving ASCAT scatterometer pass indicated that
Joaquin continues to expand in size. The 34- and 50-kt wind radii
analyses and forecasts were adjusted accordingly.
_









Os modelos foram quase todos atrás do ECMWF a trazerem-no directamente ao continente, e o cone de incerteza do NHC já reflecte isso.






E atenção que ontem no ECMWF estava apenas um sistema bastante fraco a chegar cá, agora até se fortalece um pouco praticamente em cima de Portugal continental.

Mas são previsões a 120 horas o que em ciclones tropicais é uma pequena eternidade devido à imprevisibilidade da sua intensidade/profundidade e da forma como é "capturado" pela circulação.

Nos Açores parece que continua a ser apenas um problema de vento de 5ªfeira, e claro a ondulação, muito importante, que me esqueci de referir ontem.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2015 às 08:37)

O Ex Joaquin segundo o ECMWF  0Z :


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2015 às 08:37)

O Ex Joaquin segundo o ECMWF  0Z :


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2015 às 09:44)

HURRICANE JOAQUIN DISCUSSION NUMBER 39
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL112015
500 AM AST WED OCT 07 2015

The organization of Joaquin continues to slowly decrease, with the
central convection now present only in the northeastern semicircle.
Satellite intensity estimates from TAFB and SAB are now 65 kt, and
that is the advisory intensity.

Joaquin is now moving over colder water north of the Gulf Stream,
and the cyclone is gradually becoming embedded in a baroclinic zone.
This combination should cause continued weakening and eventual
extratropical transition. The current expectation is that the
central convection will dissipate before the cyclone develops
fronts, so the intensity forecast calls for Joaquin to become
post-tropical for about 12 hours before becoming extratropical.
The new intensity forecast shows a slightly faster weakening than
the previous forecast, and calls for Joaquin or its remnants to
dissipate by 120 hours.

Joaquin continues moving rapidly east-northeastward as it is
embedded in strong westerly flow north of the subtropical ridge.
This motion should continued for another 36 hours or so. *After
that time, the guidance is now in better agreement that the cyclone
should turn decelerate and turn east-southeastward as it comes under
the influence of a developing deep-layer trough over western Europe.
The new forecast track is an update of the previous track.*

The track, intensity, and wind radii forecasts for 24 hours and
beyond are based upon guidance provided by the Ocean Prediction
Center.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at1+shtml/083417.shtml?5-daynl#contents


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2015 às 10:46)

Parece cada vez mais provável a visita do JOAQUIN às nossas paragens, no entanto já sem as suas características tropicais que deve começar a perder amanha.

Embora não aconteça todos anos a visita de tempestades com origem tropical, esta não é inédita, por vezes acontece. De qualquer das formas é uma situação a acompanha.
O que podemos esperar por aqui? Em principio não deve ser muito diferente das depressões que nos afetam regularmente, apenas esta tem uma origem mais exótica e um nome pomposo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2015 às 11:00)

O IPMA aumentou a probabilidade de precipitação para o próximo fim de semana com a possibilidade dos rastos do Joaquin atingirem Portugal Continental.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (7 Out 2015 às 11:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O IPMA aumentou a probabilidade de precipitação para o próximo fim de semana com a possibilidade dos rastos do Joaquin atingirem Portugal Continental.



O mais certo é esses rastos serem desviados mais para o U.K.
A afetar-nos significativamente, deverá ser qualquer coisa  de raspão e apenas nos locais do costume (norte/litoral norte).
Se esta situação fosse a 3 dias, aí já acreditava!


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2015 às 11:16)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> O mais certo é esses rastos serem desviados mais para o U.K.
> A afetar-nos significativamente, deverá ser qualquer coisa  de raspão e apenas nos locais do costume (norte/litoral norte).
> Se esta situação fosse a 3 dias, aí já acreditava!



O ECMWF e o GFS estão em sintonia desta vez. É possível que na próxima run tudo mude, mas vamos esperar por boas notícias e melhores precipitações


----------



## usoldier (7 Out 2015 às 12:38)

Que tipo de tempo podemos esperar se os restos do Joaquim realmente nos acertarem?  ( A tentar organizar trabalho e tenho de ter em consideração o estado do tempo) obrigado


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2015 às 12:44)

usoldier disse:


> Que tipo de tempo podemos esperar se os restos do Joaquim realmente nos acertarem?  ( A tentar organizar trabalho e tenho de ter em consideração o estado do tempo) obrigado



Ainda é cedo para se poder dizer se vai chegar e com que intensidade, caso chegue. No entanto arrisco que não deverá ser pior do que uma depressão daquelas que estamos acostumados, mais perto do evento saberemos se poderá ser pior ou se, pelo contrario nem nos chega a atingir.


----------



## Rui Alex (7 Out 2015 às 12:53)

Olá a todos,

Eu tinha de me juntar ao fórum, depois de reparar que há aqui pessoas que, como eu, dão pulos de contente (pelo menos traduzidos em smileys) quando há a possibilidade de uma tempestade vir a caminho . 

Vou seguir com muita atenção a evolução do "Jaquinzinho" aqui convosco, a partir de agora . 

Cumprimentos a todos,

Rui Laureano
Seixal


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Out 2015 às 12:53)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda é cedo para se poder dizer se vai chegar e com que intensidade, caso chegue. No entanto arrisco que não deverá ser uma pior do que uma depressão daquelas que estamos acostumados, mais perto do evento saberemos se poderá ser pior ou se, pelo contrario nem nos chega a atingir.


Não se fiem nisso depois vão ter mais uma deilusão, os restos do furacão vão chegar dissipadíssimos, na melhor das hipóteses temos chuva fraca/chuvisco


----------



## romeupaz (7 Out 2015 às 13:05)

Cada vez mais para baixo...


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2015 às 13:07)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Não se fiem nisso depois vão ter mais uma deilusão, os restos do furacão vão chegar dissipadíssimos, na melhor das hipóteses temos chuva fraca/chuvisco



É mais que normal os restos do Furacão chegarem bem dissipados , ou estavas à espera que ainda chegasse como Furacão a Portugal?

Cá fica a previsão do IPMA  para sábado, já sob a influência do Ex Joaquin, não vejo  previsão de chuva fraca/chuvisco, pelo menos para já.

Previsão para sábado, 10.outubro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva a partir da tarde, em especial nas regiões
Norte e Centro.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas das regiões
Norte e Centro a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Patrícia Gomes.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 7 de outubro de 2015 às 10:3 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## Rui Alex (7 Out 2015 às 13:13)

Também me parece que venha fraquinho quando cá chegar, mais fraco até do que a depressão que passou no fim de semana. Isto olhando para a previsão da carta isobárica (estou a usar o nome correcto?) a 72 h aqui (euro.wx.propilots.net). Mas tenho esperança.


----------



## Rui Alex (7 Out 2015 às 13:15)

Snifa disse:


> É mais que normal os restos do Furacão chegarem bem dissipados , ou estavas à espera que ainda chegasse como Furacão a Portugal?



Queremos um Vince 2015, edição especial 10 anos.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2015 às 13:19)

Rui Alex disse:


> Queremos um Vince 2015, edição especial 10 anos.



Era interessante, mas extremamente raro..


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2015 às 13:23)

Bem, o que poderiam apanhar, em nada terá haver com um sistema tropical... Será uma depressão como qualquer outra, só que bem mais velha que o normal...  as condições que por ventura surgem, serão de características extra tropicais (não tropicais) ou seja, diferenciais térmicos... Muito provavelmente, quando este sistema quando passar pelos Açores, será, no seu sector sul uma tempestade pos-tropical, portanto, despida de convecção, será quase certamente só vento forte... E caso haja alguma precipitação, será apenas estratiforme.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2015 às 13:23)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Não se fiem nisso depois vão ter mais uma deilusão, os restos do furacão vão chegar dissipadíssimos, na melhor das hipóteses temos chuva fraca/chuvisco



Deve chover mais no continente, mesmo dissipadíssimo, do que nos Açores, retendo algumas características tropicais. Já viste a raridade desse fenómeno?


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2015 às 13:27)

Vejam bem o GFS, entra na península como um sistema frontal...


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2015 às 13:28)

O Vince em 2005 trouxe chuva a algumas zonas sem problemas de maior, já o Gordon em 2006 ainda provocou bastante estragos na Galiza devido ao vento.
Os restos tanto pode ser uma sistema em completa dissipação que pouco mais não é do que mera curiosidade meteorológica, mas também pode haver alguma interacção com o Jet e acabar por ser algo relevante, extra-tropical mas com alguma energia/humidade que sobrou do sistema original.

De qualquer das formas é muito cedo para saber o que vai acontecer, o que chega cá, e se é que chega mesmo.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2015 às 13:29)

Previsão da rota do Joaquin:


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2015 às 13:39)

Como podem ver, o lado sul e SW do furacão já está limpo de convecção profunda, apenas a metade norte aparenta ter ainda a sua estrutura tropical, será uma questão de tempo até esta der decapitada também... 
RDT convectiv, imagem das 1200UTC


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2015 às 14:09)

A imagem seguinte, demonstra exatamente como o furacão está a ficar despido, tal como eu referi anteriormente.




Alguma nebulosidade alta proveniente deste ciclone já está nos Açores.
Eumetsat:


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2015 às 14:13)

Gente de pouca fé... Os Nuestros Hermanos preferem jogar pelo seguro e já emitiram um aviso: 
http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2015 às 14:14)

lserpa disse:


> A imagem seguinte, demonstra exatamente como o furacão está a ficar despido, tal como eu referi anteriormente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta é melhor


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2015 às 14:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Gente de pouca fé... Os Nuestros Hermanos preferem jogar pelo seguro e já emitiram um aviso:
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf



Cá fica o comunicado da Aemet:

*POSIBLES EFECTOS DEL EX - HURACÁN JOAQUÍN *

Información elaborada el día 7 de octubre de 2015 

Es probable que la borrasca “ex–Joaquín” (borrasca formada a partir del huracán Joaquín) 
alcance la Península Ibérica el próximo fin de semana, con lluvias y vientos ocasionalmente 
fuertes. 
El huracán Joaquín se desplaza rápidamente sobre el Atlántico alejándose del continente 
americano y debilitándose a medida que avanza hacia el oeste de Europa. 
Está previsto que pierda la categoría de huracán en las próximas horas y que continúe 
debilitándose lentamente en su avance hacia el este. *Su trayectoria más probable indica 
que alcanzaría el noroeste de la Península Ibérica el próximo fin de semana.* 
*Se espera que los efectos comiencen a sentirse entre el sábado día 10 y el domingo día 
11, sobre el noroeste peninsular con lluvias, localmente intensas, que se extenderán a gran 
parte de la Península los días siguientes. El viento podrá ser ocasionalmente fuerte, 
principalmente, en zonas del noroeste peninsular. El estado de la mar será especialmente 
adverso en alta mar pudiendo también afectar a zonas costeras del noroeste de la 
Península.*


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2015 às 14:29)

Tendo em conta que um sistema como o Joaquin encontra o seu combustível na temperatura da água do mar, é normal que esteja a perder força, muito por causa da Oscilação Negativa do Atlântico (que ocorre em situações de El Niño). Na zona onde a tempestade está a movimentar-se há variações negativas em cerca de -2º/-2,5ºC, o qual pode estar a cortar a energia e a organização do sistema. 
Mas, mais para este e para sul, pode vir a beneficiar da anomalia positiva próxima das costas da Galiza e de Portugal Continental. Acredito que, se ocorrer a alteração da direcção para sudeste entre sexta e domingo (conforme previsto pelo NOAA), poderá fortalecer um pouco a depressão que resulte do enfraquecimento do Joaquin, beneficiando Portugal Continental com uma boa rega.


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2015 às 14:35)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica o comunicado da Aemet:
> 
> *POSIBLES EFECTOS DEL EX - HURACÁN JOAQUÍN *
> 
> ...


Muito provavelmente vai-lhes sair o tiro pela culatra... Lolol isso é que entusiasmo... Previsão a 5 dias... Devem ser magos


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2015 às 14:42)

Esta imagem é melhor que a outra até:








Dias Miguel disse:


> Na zona onde a tempestade está a movimentar-se há variações negativas em cerca de -2º/-2,5ºC, o qual pode estar a cortar a energia e a organização do sistema.



E o cisalhamento elevado:


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2015 às 14:46)

Com alguma sorte ainda se isola em forma de cut off a SW e beneficia o sul... a esta distancia tudo é possível.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2015 às 15:40)




----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2015 às 15:44)

Orion disse:


>


Está bem escavacado!! Lol, se ele mantivesse essa rota é que era... Maldita força de coriolis...lol desta vez não está a ajudar nada


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2015 às 15:44)

TROPICAL STORM JOAQUIN DISCUSSION NUMBER 40
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL112015
1100 AM AST WED OCT 07 2015

Satellite images indicate that Joaquin continues to slowly weaken.
The low-level center is now about half a degree west of the
mid-level circulation, with an area of deep convection noted.
Dvorak estimates are lower, so the initial wind speed is reduced to
60 kt.

A gradual spin-down of the cyclone is expected while Joaquin moves
over colder waters north of the Gulf Stream. Deep convection
should probably disappear tonight when the SSTs drop below 20C, so
the intensity forecast calls for Joaquin to become post-tropical at
that time. The cyclone will likely become a more classic
extratropical low on Thursday when frontal features are forecast to
form near the center. The official intensity forecast is very close
to the previous one, and is in closest agreement with the GFS
forecast.

Joaquin continues moving rapidly east-northeastward as it is
embedded in strong westerly flow north of the subtropical ridge.
This motion should continue for another 24 hours or so. After
that time, the guidance is in good agreement that the cyclone
should decelerate and turn east-southeastward due to it coming
under the influence of a developing deep-layer trough over western
Europe. The official forecast is adjusted southward, and is near a
blend of the GFS and the ECMWF models.

The track, intensity, and wind radii forecasts for 12 hours and
beyond are primarily based upon guidance provided by the Ocean
Prediction Center.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 07/1500Z 41.0N 45.6W 60 KT 70 MPH
12H 08/0000Z 41.8N 39.6W 55 KT 65 MPH...POST-TROPICAL
24H 08/1200Z 42.6N 32.1W 50 KT 60 MPH...POST-TROPICAL
36H 09/0000Z 43.5N 26.0W 45 KT 50 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
48H 09/1200Z 44.2N 21.5W 40 KT 45 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
72H 10/1200Z 43.5N 15.5W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
96H 11/1200Z 42.5N 11.0W 30 KT 35 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
120H 12/1200Z...DISSIPATED

$$
Forecaster Blake


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2015 às 15:58)

lserpa disse:


> Muito provavelmente vai-lhes sair o tiro pela culatra... Lolol isso é que entusiasmo... Previsão a 5 dias... Devem ser magos



É por causa da comunicação social que entra em modo de histeria e se for preciso alguma da mais tablóide diz que um furacão vai atingir-nos sem dar o devido enquadramento. Pelo que tem que começar a dizer já qualquer coisa pois devem ter começado a chover muitos telefonemas a pedir informações. O próprio IPMA também é capaz de fazer um comunicado em breve, suponho.
De qualquer forma para já há um bom consenso entre modelos, o que diminui a incerteza, ontem havia uma dispersão muito maior.


----------



## FilipaP (7 Out 2015 às 16:10)

http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noti...razer-mau-tempo-a-portugal-no-domingo-1710383


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2015 às 16:14)

Orion disse:


> Esta imagem é melhor que a outra até:
> 
> E o cisalhamento elevado:



@Orion, mas a norte dos Açores, o Shear tem tendência a aumentar. Isso não pode fortalecer o sistema a níveis mais altos da atmosfera??


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2015 às 16:14)

FilipaP disse:


> http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noti...razer-mau-tempo-a-portugal-no-domingo-1710383



Vá lá, pelo menos no Público falam em restos e com uma notícia redigida de forma cautelosa.

Se calhar no Correio da Manhã e similares vão falar mesmo em Furacão atinge Portugal


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2015 às 16:23)

JOAQUIN já não é um furacão, tal como estava previsto o sistema enfraqueceu e é agora uma tempestade tropical. O JOAQUIN deve agora começar a perder as suas características tropicais. 

O NHC insiste na rota em que o ex-JOAQUIN nos fará uma visita no próximo Domingo.

Mais informações: 
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at1+shtml/144210.shtml?5-daynl#contents
http://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2015 às 16:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Orion, mas a norte dos Açores, o Shear tem tendência a aumentar. Isso não pode fortalecer o sistema a níveis mais altos da atmosfera??



Tempestades de índole tropical não 'gostam' de cisalhamento. O cisalhamento impede a concentração massiva de energia típica dessas tempestades. Quanto maior o cisalhamento mais energia da tempestade (de índole tropical) é dispersada.

Pelo contrário, as trovoadas severas precisam de cisalhamento para que as células não sufoquem. Trovoadas em furacões não são muito comuns. Geralmente aparecem nos mais fortes por motivos mais ou menos desconhecidos. A falta de cisalhamento é uma das causas (é necessária a dispersão anteriormente mencionada).

Vou arriscar esta comparação. Os furacões em termos globais são enormes repositórios de energia. As supercélulas, individualmente, dão inveja às células individuais dos furacões.

Ainda em relação aos furacões, o mesmo cisalhamento que os enfraquece quando chegam a terra é aquele que gera tornados e outros eventos extremos de vento (no _landfall_). De vez em quando os furacões geram supercélulas, mas são geralmente de menor intensidade.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2015 às 16:45)

Snifa disse:


> Se calhar no Correio da Manhã e similares vão falar mesmo em Furacão atinge Portugal



Off-Topic: O CM é capaz de meter uma equipa num barco a remos para entrevistar o furação, enquanto surge um estafeta a entregar uma pizza


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2015 às 16:47)

MSantos disse:


> JOAQUIN já não é um furacão, tal como estava previsto o sistema enfraqueceu e é agora uma tempestade tropical. O JOAQUIN deve agora começar a perder as suas características tropicais.
> 
> O NHC insiste na rota em que o ex-JOAQUIN nos fará uma visita no próximo Domingo.
> 
> ...


Ele já desde ontem que vem a perder características, basta recuar uma página deste tópico... Menciono lá isso... Se calhar referias-te ao perder a totalidade das características!?


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Out 2015 às 16:49)

MSantos disse:


> JOAQUIN já não é um furacão, tal como estava previsto o sistema enfraqueceu e é agora uma tempestade tropical. O JOAQUIN deve agora começar a perder as suas características tropicais.
> 
> O NHC insiste na rota em que o ex-JOAQUIN nos fará uma visita no próximo Domingo.
> 
> ...



O ECM também vai no mesmo sentido, inclusive colocando o centro da depressão próximo de Lisboa


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2015 às 17:02)

Podia ser pior:







Como escrevi há uns dias, a passagem vai consistir em muito vento/ondas e pouca chuva. Em outras palavras, um bom dia para que isto aconteça:


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2015 às 17:07)

@0rion vou ver see me safo dessa... Lolol quase que já me aconteceu... Amanhã será um bom dia para andar com o meu anemómetro e fazer uns vídeos para por aqui


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2015 às 17:10)

As maiores ondas estão previstas para a tarde de amanhã. Sempre é melhor para o acompanhamento da situação:








lserpa disse:


> @0rion vou ver see me safo dessa... Lolol quase que já me aconteceu... Amanhã será um bom dia para andar com o meu anemómetro e fazer uns vídeos para por aqui



Pela previsão horária do IPMA as ondas na Horta não passarão dos 5 metros. Uma diferença de quase 3 metros é bem grande


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2015 às 17:16)

Hoje às 12:37 UTC:


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2015 às 17:21)

Pelo instituto hidrográfico, também não está nada mau... Pena a minha área ficar virada a Sul e a Este... Vejamos o que se arranja amanhã... Não descarto uns bons swels, tem aparência que poderá surpreender. 
Ondulação prevista.


----------



## david 6 (7 Out 2015 às 18:57)

_Assunto:_ Ex furacão Joaquin

O ex furacão Joaquin encontrava-se às 12UTC do dia 7 de Outubro no Atlântico em 41ºN 47ºW, segundo o National Hurricane Center (NHC), a entidade oficial de vigilância e previsão de depressões tropicais e furacões no Oceano Atlântico. Deixou de ser furacão e passou a ser classificado como tempestade tropical, com a consequente diminuição da intensidade do vento no seu centro. 

Nos próximos dias, esta depressão irá ter uma trajetória para ENE sobre o Atlântico, com velocidade aproximada de 30 kt, deslocando-se em direção à Europa. Neste trajeto irá enfraquecer e perderá as suas características tropicais, tornando-se uma depressão extratropical no final de dia 8, quinta-feira. 

De acordo com a última previsão disponível do NHC, um dos cenários mais prováveis será que esta depressão se aproxime da Península Ibérica no próximo dia 10 de outubro. 

Deste modo, prevê-se ocorrência de períodos de chuva, intensificação do vento e aumento da agitação marítima a partir do meio da tarde de dia 10, sábado. 

Convém salientar que existe alguma incerteza associada à trajetória desta depressão, pelo que pode haver alterações neste cenário meteorológico.

Fonte: *ipma*


----------



## Célia Salta (7 Out 2015 às 19:01)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/europe-hurricane-joaquin-weeke/52814313


----------



## david 6 (7 Out 2015 às 19:03)

Meteograma Lisboa:






Meteograma Porto:






Meteograma Faro:


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2015 às 19:16)

*Joaquin to Track Into Spain, Portugal This Weekend*

*Joaquin continues its journey across the northern Atlantic toward Europe, where it is expected to reach Spain and Portugal this weekend.*

*Joaquin will no longer be a tropical storm when it moves into Europe this weekend. The cool waters of the northern Atlantic will cause Joaquin to transition to a non-tropical system by Thursday. Joaquin will then resemble a more typical storm system that reaches Europe from the Atlantic this time of year.*

As Joaquin runs into the high, it will be forced south into Spain and Portugal. The scenario of Joaquin turning toward the British Isles is becoming less likely, but some of its moisture could still get pulled into another system and cause showers to graze western Ireland and western Scotland Friday and into this weekend.

*Showers will also accompany Joaquin into Spain and Portugal this weekend. While there could be pockets of steadier rain, flooding is not expected. The showers will cause more of a disruption to those with outdoor plans, including in Porto, Lisbon, Madrid and Seville.*

*Gusty winds will mainly be confined to the coast with gusts up to 65 kph (40 mph). Isolated gusts to 80 kph (50 mph) are not out of the question. "These winds could cause isolated power outages and minor tree damage," said Roys.*

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/europe-hurricane-joaquin-weeke/52814313


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2015 às 20:33)

Se o núcleo passar mesmo por cima de Portugal vai ser uma semana cheia de chuva.

A primeira frente vem já quase a morrer, só o litoral deve apanhar algumas gotas (principalmente Lisboa de acordo com o GFS)





A 2ª frente já ataca o país todo









Mesmo assim ainda é longe para dizer se vai mesmo acertar, esperemos que sim.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2015 às 20:44)

O _Jaquim_ deve trazer chuva um pouco por todo o território exceto onde poderia ter mais influência, nos Açores. A Madeira poderá ter bons acumulados (ECM):


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2015 às 20:49)

A chuva continua a ser seletiva. Na generalidade chove pouco ou nada mas as ilhas terão acumulados superiores, de acordo com o ECM.


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2015 às 21:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se o núcleo passar mesmo por cima de Portugal vai ser uma semana cheia de chuva.
> .



Uma semana também não  Mas está interessante, o sistema acaba por ser "realimentado" por um cavado retrogrado desde nordeste atraído até cá, o ECM está parecido com o GFS, uma frente relativamente fraca no sábado, e depois alguma instabilidade, aparentemente até trovoadas, 2ªfeira ou mesmo 3ªfeira também.
Para quem se recorda que ontem de manhã não havia quase nada, e à tarde parte dos modelos apontavam para o Reino Unido, nada má a tendência até agora. Acaba por ser uma depressão como muitas outras, mas melhor que nada.
Mas vamos ver como evoluem as previsões até lá.


ECMWF
(Nota que entre cada uma das 3 imagens faltam outros períodos de 12 horas)


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2015 às 21:47)

TROPICAL STORM JOAQUIN DISCUSSION NUMBER 41
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL112015
500 PM AST WED OCT 07 2015

*Joaquin has begun its transition into an extratropical cyclone*.
The cyclone's cloud pattern has become rather asymmetric, with the
center partially exposed on the west side of weakening deep
convection. In addition, cold air is wrapping into the western
periphery of the circulation, with a warm frontal band becoming
better defined well northeast of the center. Earlier ASCAT data
still showed a large area of 55 to 60 kt winds, so the initial wind
speed is held at 60 kt.

The storm should gradually lose strength while it moves over
progressively colder waters north of the Gulf Stream. Deep
convection should disappear tonight when the SSTs drop below 20C,
and Joaquin is expected to become post-tropical at that time. *Global
models are in good agreement on the cyclone becoming a large
extratropical low on Thursday when frontal features are forecast to
form near the center.* The official intensity forecast is basically
an update of the previous one, and remains in close agreement with
the GFS forecast.

Joaquin is speeding eastward at 32 kt, embedded in strong westerly
flow north of the subtropical ridge, which should keep the cyclone
moving to the east or east-northeast at a slower forward speed for
another day or two. Thereafter, the cyclone should slow down even
more and turn east-southeastward due to it coming under the
influence of a developing deep-layer trough over western Europe.
*The guidance continues to migrate southward, and the official
forecast is moved in that direction, near a blend of the Florida
State Superensemble and the ECMWF models.*

The track, intensity, and wind radii forecasts for 12 hours and
beyond are primarily based upon guidance provided by the Ocean
Prediction Center.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2015 às 22:37)

Uma sombra do que já foi esta tarde.


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2015 às 23:15)

miguel disse:


> Com alguma sorte ainda se isola em forma de cut off a SW e beneficia o sul... a esta distancia tudo é possível.



Neste momento já nem é com sorte, penso mesmo que seja o cenário mais provável...  e será um belo fim para o Ex. Joaquim


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Out 2015 às 23:21)

Parece que vem direitinho a Portugal, deve chegar aqui já em fase de Depressão Tropical.

Mesmo assim estão previstos ventos de *56 km/h *e as rajadas podem chegar aos *72 km/h.*


----------



## Vince (7 Out 2015 às 23:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> deve chegar aqui já em fase de Depressão Tropical.



Extra-tropical, já começou a transição hoje.


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2015 às 00:03)

O JOAQUIN continua a sua travessia do Atlântico, tendo iniciado a transição para extratropical. O IPMA já lançou o aviso amarelo para para os Açores (grupos Ocidental e Central) por vento e ondulação forte, depois em principio será o Continente.

LOCATION...41.5N 41.0W
ABOUT 700 MI...1125 KM ESE OF CAPE RACE NEWFOUNDLAND
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...70 MPH...110 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...E OR 80 DEGREES AT 37 MPH...59 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...977 MB...28.85 INCHES






Este deve ter sido um dos últimos avisos emitidos pelo NHC para este sistema.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Out 2015 às 00:15)

Não sabia onde pôr isto mas aqui vai...
Parece que o GFS está a ser muito generoso e pôs o "cadáver" do Joaquin mesmo por cima de nós


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 00:16)

No sector norte e nordeste do Joaquim, ainda sustém alguma convecção, a atualização das 18UTC do GFS, coloca o Joaquim ligeiramente mais próximo dos Açores, na teoria deveria ser mau, mas este modelo também diminui um pouco mais o vento sustentado, ou seja, na pratica vai dar ao mesmo... Com isto, o IPMA aumenta 1 metro na ondulação do grupo central, a qual deveria ser 5 metros, passa agora a aviso amarelo e compreendida entre os 6 e os 7 metros. 
Para esclarecimentos adicionais, consultar a página do IPMA, previsão descritiva, Açores. 
Muito em breve o vento começará a aumentar de intensidade no grupo ocidental.
Poderão também acompanhar a passagem deste sistema através das câmeras do spotazores.com


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 00:25)

Atualizando o Post anterior, e vou colocar aqui por estar relacionado com este tópico, no grupo Ocidental, já está vento, entretanto, aqui pelo central, a rajada já ronda os 35km/h.


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 00:35)

IPMA, Flores e Horta.
O QNH está a baixar bem


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Out 2015 às 05:04)

Aqui pela Terceira também já se sente rajadas de vento com alguma intensidade ...


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2015 às 08:18)

O Ex Joaquin e respectivas frentes segundo o UKMO:


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2015 às 08:56)

O Wunderground não lhe faz o downgrade para depressão tropical mesmo até chegar às nossas portas...  Talvez seja pelo facto de já ser pós-tropical e estar entre TD e TS.


----------



## AMFC (8 Out 2015 às 09:19)

Stu Ostro  Senior meteorologist leads the team of weather experts at TWC

JOAQUIN

After leaving a terrible legacy -- a disaster in the Bahamas, and contributing moisture to what happened in the southeast U.S. -- Joaquin, whose name presumably along with Erika will be retired, is in its final phase of being a tropical cyclone.

After vacillating between northwest and southwest Europe, models have at least for now trended to a track toward the latter, as a weaker and non-tropical system, but slowing and still with quite a bit of moisture.

And BTW what's going to be slowing it is, per the graphic, another one of these goofy patterns, including downstream of ex-Joaquin, which could result in extreme precipitation yet again in Italy & the Balkans & thereabouts ...


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2015 às 09:26)

@SpiderVV  O WU tem isso mal feito, não distingue entre tropical e extra-tropical, e como no último aviso do NHC se mantém acima dos 35kt, existe sempre uma zona algures na depressão com ventos acima disso, aparece sempre como TS
Mas 35kt numa depressão não tropical, por exemplo numa frente, não é nada de muito especial.
Nos Açores hoje é que ainda devem sentir o vento contínuo típico de um sistema tropical. 


INIT 08/0300Z 42.0N 37.0W 55 KT 65 MPH...POST-TROPICAL
12H 08/1200Z 42.5N 32.5W 50 KT 60 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
24H 09/0000Z 42.8N 26.5W 45 KT 50 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
36H 09/1200Z 42.5N 22.0W 40 KT 45 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
48H 10/0000Z 42.5N 19.0W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
72H 11/0000Z 42.0N 14.5W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
96H 12/0000Z 40.5N 11.0W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
120H 13/0000Z 39.0N 10.5W 35 KT 40 MPH...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2015 às 09:36)

O NHC já deixou de acompanhar o sistema.

O último aviso:

POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE JOAQUIN ADVISORY NUMBER 42
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL112015
1100 PM AST WED OCT 07 2015

*...JOAQUIN HAS BECOME A POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE...
...THIS IS THE LAST ADVISORY...*


SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...42.0N 37.0W
ABOUT 595 MI...960 KM WNW OF THE AZORES
*MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...65 MPH...100 KM/H*
PRESENT MOVEMENT...E OR 80 DEGREES AT 35 MPH...56 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...977 MB...28.85 INCHES


WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
There are no coastal watches or warnings in effect.


DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
At 1100 PM AST (0300 UTC), the center of Post-Tropical Cyclone
Joaquin was located near latitude 42.0 North, longitude 37.0 West.
The post-tropical cyclone is moving toward the east near 35 mph (56
km/h), and this general motion with a decrease in forward speed is
expected over the next couple of days.

Maximum sustained winds have decreased to near 65 mph (100 km/h)
with higher gusts. Additional weakening is forecast during the next
48 hours.

*Tropical storm force winds extend outward up to 310 miles (500 km)
from the center.*

The estimated minimum central pressure is 977 mb (28.85 inches).


HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
*WIND: Gale-force winds associated with the post-tropical cyclone
are expected to spread over portions of the Azores on Thursday.*

SURF: Swells generated by Joaquin will continue to affect Atlantic
Canada during the next day or so. Swells affecting much of the
eastern coast of the United States are now mostly associated with a
non-tropical area of low pressure over the western Atlantic, and
these swells are expected to continue for the next day or two.
Life-threatening surf and rip current conditions are likely in
association with these swells. Please consult products from your
local weather office.


NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
This is the last public advisory issued by the National Hurricane
Center on Joaquin. Future information on this system can be found
in High Seas Forecasts issued by the National Weather Service, under
AWIPS header NFDHSFAT1, WMO header FZNT01 KWBC, and available on the
Web at http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/NFDHSFAT1.shtml, and in
high seas forecasts issued by Meteo France under WMO header FQNT50
LFPW and available on the web at
http://www.meteofrance.com/previsions-meteo-marine/bulletin.

$$
Forecaster Pasch


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2015 às 09:53)

Como disse o Vince, o NHC lançou o seu ultimo aviso sobre o JOAQUIN. O sistema perdeu as suas características tropicais, deverá chegar ao Continente no fim-de-semana, depois de passar a Norte dos Açores.

A depressão ex-JOAQUIN pode chegar ao Continente ainda com ventos de intensidade de tempestade tropical (*63–118 km/h*):






Os acumulados de precipitação não devem ser nada de extraordinário e de acordo com o GFS serão mais intensos nos Norte e Centro, a instabilidade associado ao ex-JOAQUIN pode vir a durar até quarta-feira da próxima semana.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2015 às 10:16)

Nestas imagens de satélite vê-se que tal como previsto a convecção restante está já deslocada do centro desde ontem, ainda a conseguir gerar uma trovoada solitária próximo do centro. A aparência é cada vez mais extra-tropical, lentamente vai começando a construir uma frente fraca, um bocado difusa.
Nos Açores a situação passa apenas pelo vento, ainda tem uma circulação robusta, mas à partida nada de grave. E a ondulação.
Podem seguir e reportar dados no tópico dos Açores, e este fica apenas para previsões.


----------



## lserpa (8 Out 2015 às 12:29)

Pessoal dos Açores, não se esqueçam de  fazer o acompanhamento  e o resto da malta não se esqueça de ver o acompanhamento em: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-outubro-2015.8438/page-8
E para quem tiver curiosidade, esta tempestade já atinge a ilha do Corvo e a das Flores, podem acompanhar em direto em:





http://www.spotazores.com/cam/54/0


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2015 às 13:20)

IPMA:

Previsão para sábado, 10.outubro.2015

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva a partir do início da manhã no litoral
estendendo-se gradualmente às regiões do interior.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) a partir da manhã no litoral oeste e
nas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

_Atualizado a 8 de outubro de 2015 às 12:4 UTC_

Previsão para domingo, 11.outubro.2015

Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas
regiões Norte e Centro.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral a norte do cabo Raso e
nas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Ângela Lourenço
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 8 de outubro de 2015 às 12:4 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2015 às 14:40)

Os compósitos de hoje dos Açores ainda não estão prontos (deve faltar mais 1 ou 2 horas). Mas, na mesma, aqui ficam os sítios:

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=ARM_Azores

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=aeronet&subset=Azores


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2015 às 15:40)

Uma reportagem 'diferente' (sublinhados da minha autoria):

*  **Anticiclone dos Açores está a fazer frente à tempestade tropical Joaquin *
 
Há uma luta na atmosfera entre o bom tempo na Península Ibérica e o furacão Joaquin, que afectou as Bahamas e os Estados Unidos nos últimos dias e agora está a perder força. Ninguém sabe ao certo qual será o resultado, mas uma das possibilidades é a de que os restos do furacão cheguem a Portugal no Domingo, como uma frente de mau tempo.

Às 9h00 de ontem (hora dos Açores), o furacão encontrava-se sobre o Atlântico, entre a costa Norte dos Estados Unidos e os Açores. A previsão é a de que às 19h00 deixará de ser classificado como furacão, passando primeiro a tempestade tropical e depois a depressão pós-tropical, com ventos menos intensos.

Uma zona de altas pressões atmosféricas centrada entre os Açores e a Madeira tem feito frente à evolução do furacão, como se fosse uma parede, ao mesmo tempo que influencia o bom tempo sobre a Península Ibérica.

Ainda assim, os restos do Joaquin vão avançar rumo à Europa. O Centro Nacional de Furacões, da agência norte-americana para a atmosfera e os oceanos (NOAA), prevê uma rota que passa, na quinta-feira, a norte dos Açores.

A partir daí, abrem-se duas possibilidades: uma delas é a de que o mau tempo seja desviado para o Sul do Reino Unido, a outra é a de que venha para Portugal. “Para os próximos dias, um dos cenários é o de que os restos desta depressão tropical cheguem à Península Ibérica, mas ainda há muita incerteza”, afirma a meteorologista Patrícia Gomes, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

Na previsão do IPMA, o centro do mau tempo chegaria a Portugal e Galiza no final do sábado ou no domingo. Este é, por ora, o cenário mais provável, mas as previsões a mais de três dias estão associadas a grandes incertezas. “Neste momento, o cenário não é grave. É uma situação que temos de avaliar. É cedo de mais para dizer se vamos ter chuva e ventos fortes”, completa Patrícia Gomes.

A agência meteorológica britânica – o Metoffice – também considera mais provável a trajectória do ex-furacão rumo à península ibérica, e não ao Reino Unido.

O Joaquin é o terceiro furacão a formar-se na actual temporada de tempestades tropicais no Atlântico. Afundou um porta-contentores ao largo das Bahamas e combinou-se com outras condições atmosféricas para provocar cheias históricas na Carolina do Sul, nos Estados Unidos. Onze pessoas morreram e os prejuízos superam os mil milhões de dólares (cerca de 890 milhões de euros). Não é incomum que furacões no Atlântico dirijam-se, ainda que enfraquecidos, para a Europa. No ano passado, em Outubro, o Gonzalo, que também se formou ao largo das Bahamas, deu origem a uma tempestade que atingiu o Reino Unido, causando uma morte e vários prejuízos.

No mês passado, os restos da tempestade tropical Henri colocaram vários distritos de Portugal sob alerta vermelho de mau tempo. Choveu forte no Norte do país, com alguns estragos localizados mas sem grandes consequências.

http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...-a-fazer-frente-a-tempestade-tropical-joaquin


----------



## AMFC (8 Out 2015 às 16:24)

AEMET

POSIBLES EFECTOS DEL EX - HURACÁN JOAQUÍN
Información elaborada el día 8 de octubre de 2015
Es probable que la borrasca “ex–Joaquín” (borrasca formada a partir del huracán Joaquín) alcance la Península Ibérica el próximo fin de semana.
El huracán Joaquín (que está perdiendo sus características tropicales, por lo que ya se puede denominar post-tropical) se desplaza rápidamente sobre el Atlántico debilitándose a medida que avanza hacia el oeste. Su trayectoria más probable indica que alcanzaría el noroeste de la Península Ibérica el próximo fin de semana, ya transformado en una borrasca.
Lo más destacado hoy día 8 y mañana será el mal estado de algunas zonas de alta mar del Atlántico (Azores, Altair y Charcot). La borrasca alcanzará las costas occidentales de la Península el sábado 10 ya bastante debilitada. Sus frentes asociados darán lugar a precipitaciones a partir de la tarde del sábado en el tercio occidental, extendiéndose de oeste a este en la Península durante el domingo 11 y el lunes 12. Podrían ser localmente fuertes y persistentes en áreas del noroeste peninsular. Serán más débiles y dispersas cuanto más al sureste, siendo muy poco probables en el litoral del sureste peninsular. Las precipitaciones tenderán a disminuir en el noroeste a lo largo del lunes 12. El viento podría llegar a ser fuerte en Galicia, sobre todo en su litoral occidental.


----------



## Geopower (8 Out 2015 às 18:01)

última imagem (canal visível) do Atântico Norte - satélite GOES-13:


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2015 às 18:40)

IPMA:

Informação especial

Comunicado válido entre 2015-10-07 17:16 e 2015-10-11 23:59

Assunto: Ex furacão Joaquin - *Atualização*


A depressão pós-tropical Joaquin encontrava-se às 12UTC do dia 8 de
outubro no Atlântico em 42ºN 31ºW, a norte do arquipélago dos
Açores, com o valor de 984 hPa de pressão atmosférica no seu
centro. Com movimento para leste, prevê-se que às 00UTC do dia 10
de outubro, o seu centro se encontre em 44ºN17ºW, a noroeste da
Península Ibérica, com 993hPa de pressão atmosférica.

Deste modo,prevê-se a partir do dia 10, sábado, ocorrência de períodos de
chuva em Portugal continental e de vento moderado a forte do
quadrante sul no litoral oeste e nas terras altas do interior Norte e
Centro. Igualmente a partir de sábado, dia 10, prevê-se o aumento da
agitação marítima, com ondas inicialmente de sudoeste, passando a
ondas de noroeste e que poderão atingir 3,5 a 4,5 m na costa
ocidental, em especial a norte do cabo Raso.

Faz-se notar que a depressão pós-tropical Joaquin corresponde a uma fase posterior da
evolução do furacão Joaquin e que, por isso, já não apresenta
características de severidade meteorológica tipicamente associadas
aos ciclones tropicais na categoria de furacão. Em particular, a
passagem desta depressão pelo território do continente deverá
resultar em condições meteorológicas com menor severidade do que a
registada, por exemplo, nos passados dias 15 e 16 de setembro 2015
(ex-furacão Henri) ou nos dias 4 e 5 de outubro 2015.

Data de edição: 2015-10-08 16:58:59

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2015 às 21:28)

Diferenças bastante significativas na quantidade de precipitação prevista entre o GFS e o ECM. Enquanto o GFS coloca cerca de 2 mm aqui na zona, já o ECM coloca perto de 20 mm no sábado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2015 às 22:46)

Aqui promete deixar 15 mm durante os 4 dias de chuva, mesmo faltando 2 dias a incerteza ainda existe.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2015 às 00:58)

Resumo de hoje:


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2015 às 01:04)

Ver-se-á quanta chuva cairá na Madeira. O aviso amarelo foi emitido (publico o WRF porque o GFS é facilmente acessível).






Algumas camadas estão próximas da saturação e há muita água precipitável. A brutal orografia da Madeira será bastante útil:


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2015 às 08:52)

Bom dia,

bastante precipitação prevista pelo ECMWF no flaco Norte do Ex Joaquin, eventualmente sob a forma de aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2015 às 09:38)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> bastante precipitação prevista pelo ECMWF no flaco Norte do Ex Joaquin, eventualmente sob a forma de aguaceiros e trovoadas


Pelos modelos que vi esta manhã, todos dão precipitação generalizada em todo o Continente, durante o fim de semana e a segunda-feira. Na terça só o ECMWF prevê algumas precipitações para o interior. Sem dúvida, serão três dias importantes para a reposição de água no solo e, ironia das ironias, a instabilidade vai começar já amanhã, de sul para norte  

EDIT: e o GFS na última run traz este prognóstico:


----------



## StormyAlentejo (9 Out 2015 às 11:21)

Ontem, no Wunderground, havia alerta vermelho inclusive com a imagem seguinte: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoje não há alerta nenhum...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2015 às 12:28)

A primeira frente deve atacar Lisboa, talvez ainda antes da meia noite de hoje.







Às 12h a frente quente já a atravessar o território e a frente fria a chegar a Lisboa, frente já oclusa no Norte.






Mais uma frente oclusa, a atacar principalmente o litoral norte e centro. Consegue se ver o núcleo, o espaço onde não existe nebulosidade.






Esta frente oclusa deve afetar o território até segunda (e a respetiva frente de instabilidade a Sul)


















Terça é um dia provável para ocorrência de chuva, mas ainda é incerto.


----------



## JTavares (9 Out 2015 às 13:05)




----------



## Thomar (9 Out 2015 às 16:52)

Previsão do GFS (run das 12h, está a sair neste momento) para amanhã ás 14H.
Acumulado 3 horas com precipitação a ocorrer em todo o país:






Fonte: http://www.meteociel.fr/


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2015 às 15:51)

Um pouco antes da meia noite devemos ter uma breve pausa.
Já para Domingo: Temos mais uma frente a passar entre as 00h e as 12h que deve afetar o território todo














Já na segunda, enquanto a depressão roda e se desloca para Sul, temos a frente oclusa a afetar o território todo ao longo do dia.

















Na Terça continua um pouco incerto, mas continua a prever-se chuva. Além disso temos um invasor, uma depressão a descer para os Açores que pode trazer ainda mais chuva, mas isso é discutido no tópico 4-10 dias! Temos um Outubro em pêras!


----------

